

 Who Has Defriended You? Facebook's New Timeline Will Tell - msabalau
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2393528,00.asp#fbid=C7BQ853FHXD

======
alexdias
According to BuzzFeed, which was linked in the article, this was already fixed
by Facebook.

[http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/how-to-find-out-who-has-
unfri...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/how-to-find-out-who-has-unfriended-
you-on-the-new)

Quote:

 _UPDATE: Apparently Facebook fixed this “problem” already. Major bummer. This
was one of the best parts about the new Timeline!_

------
hugh3
Well, it's always been possible to see if someone has defriended you. Just
search for their name, or click it on someone else's wall post, or whatever.

On the other hand, the idea that facebook will deliberately remind you of
people with whom you were once and no longer are friends (for whatever reason)
seems unnecessary.

Oh wait, I just read alexdias's comment that they've already fixed this. Never
mind then.

Also I don't have this new timeline feature yet.

~~~
estel
Uhh, only if you regularly search for everyone you know you were previously
friends to, yes.

------
kariatx
I've found that Facebook's friend recommendations are a good way of being able
to tell who has defriended you. For years now, in fact.

~~~
bootload
_"... Facebook's friend recommendations are a good way of being able to tell
who has defriended you. ..."_

how?

~~~
SkyMarshal
Sounds like FB is recommending people he thought he was already friends with,
but who stealth-defriended him somewhere along the way.

~~~
bootload
_"... FB is recommending people he thought he was already friends with ..."_

That would sound right. Must _friend_ a lot of people not to notice silent
drops. FB gives you a numeric number on your friends list.

~~~
kariatx
Or just not care enough about Facebook to keep track of the number - which is
the case for me.

------
baddox
Can't you already do that? Just look through your wall posts and other
activity, and find people that interacted with you. Either they're your
friend, or they're not. Is the point of this article that Timeline just makes
it easier?

~~~
jaredsohn
Some people have friended you in the past but have never interacted with you
(so there won't be any posts or other activity on the wall). Yes, Facebook
automatically posts that 'Sue is now friends with Joe' on your wall but that
gets removed when someone defriends you.

------
farnsworth
Not that big of a deal. I thought at first the article was implying it would
tell you _when_ you were defriended, which would be slightly more...
irritating.

------
cellis
This is nothing new. You've been able to do set difference on your historical
friend data as an FB API developer since the beginning.

~~~
salsakran
huh? how?

do you mean taking historical snapshots and saving them?

~~~
cellis
right.

dropped = set(friendlist1) - set(friendlist2)

------
hippich
hm, if the only way to find out that someone de-friended you is to see it in
your timeline, may be this "friend" is not really a friend for you anyway?

